# Куда лучше обратиться с ребенком  для консультации компрессионного перелома позвоночника



## fapa (28 Май 2014)

По результатам рентгена и МРТ у ребенка компрессионный перелом 3 и 4 грудного позвонков. Районный травматолог даже на ребенка и на снимки не смотрел, а  сразу дал направление на консультацию в Детскую ортопедическую больницу им. Зацепина. Ближайший прием только через 2 недели. Платная консультация хоть завтра. А раз уж платно, то куда лучше обратиться? в ЦИТО? в Зацепина?


----------

